# Smart-tools went to useit?



## klabacita (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi people.

  All off u guys than run freebsd/Linux servers, the smart-tools we have to test our hard drives, I can see that we can run manually or by schedule(daemon).

  In your experience, u always prefer to run the daemon(smartd) or do u run the command manually?

  Is safe to schedule the daemon to let us know the state of or drives every day/week/ours?

  How do u use the tool to check the status of your devices?
  What other app u run to check the status?

  Thanks for your time and happy new year :e


----------



## Lowell (Dec 31, 2008)

SMART self-tests aren't very useful.  I run once every month or so, but the main defense you get from SMART is by running smartd(8)(); it will monitor the reads and writes that happen in normal operation, and report SMART failures.

Also keep in mind that read failures are not necessarily very serious in terms of the drive's health, but may indicate lost data.


----------

